# iWheels Ratfink Nomad



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get the iWheels Ratfink Nomad? Thanks, Greg


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think buds ho has one


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the iWheels Ratfink Nomad? Thanks, Greg


Greg,
These are not my auctions...but here's one that sold already Rat Fink Nomad
and here's another one on Ebay Andrew


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Greg,
> These are not my auctions...but here's one that sold already Rat Fink Nomad
> and here's another one on Ebay Andrew




This should be in the ebay craziness thread.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Why oh why. 
Each release seems to have that one iwheels car that takes off..........trust me, they'll show up in a few months for the more common $29.00 price tag.


----------



## Amiee Bucy (Jul 16, 2012)

I think buds ho has one


----------

